# Does anyone use IBC totes?



## GreginND (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a line on some 275 gallon plastic IBC totes. They are food grade, used once and held lactic acid which can be cleaned out pretty easily. They are only $40 which is a steal. Has anyone used these for wine? Probably not suitable for red wines, but fruit wines or mead maybe? Pros and cons? How long can they be used for storage?

Thanks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if these count, but I have used plastic totes as primary fermenters a few times. They seem to work and I haven't noticed any ill effects. I don't know that I would do long term storage in them.


----------



## Deezil (Aug 29, 2013)

You could dedicate one to red fermentation couldnt you? Are you worried about staining or was there something else? 

I dont see why not to use them for that cheap, if the plastic is food grade.

Their storage capability might be impacted by your ability (or lack of) to top off with a gas.. Dunno how permeable the plastic itself is either..

Have you considered bugging the manufacturer? 

I dont see why they couldnt work for fermenters, at least


----------



## GreginND (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not worried about staining. I'm wondering how well they protect the wine and how long one could hold a wine in them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 29, 2013)

My concern would be sterile and all - in order to remove and clean the bottom valve - I believe it can be a real pain. Also concerned about making sure you have no headspace - so that means you would have to make 275 gallons of wine and you have all your eggs in 1 basket - That in itself could be a big gamble ??


----------



## janderson (Jun 8, 2017)

$40 isn't bad at all. I buy totes all the time from an olive oil plant and those are super hard to clean. Or what you can do is go to a larger winery and they have tons of totes that had wine in them and all you have to do is steam clean. I've also bought totes from these guys http://www.ibctoterecycling.com/used-ibc-containers-for-sale/


----------



## Bobp (Sep 12, 2017)

I buy Food grade IBC totes cheap and resell trailer loads for liquid nitrogen. The co-ops sell the nitrogen in them in hundred pound increments. I always have some around... 
I do not buy ANY that had chemical if any kind... Mostly molasses, honey, sauces ECT... All are easy to clean... Even the molasses...
I had assumed that they're fine for primary's... Even for secondary storage..? They stack easily..Handle easily... Seems like a no brainier? And rigging an airlock would be simple enough.


----------



## lostacres (Sep 14, 2017)

I use the 1000 liter totes all the time(276 gallons) 292.5 gallons when topped with no air space. 
All of my batches are stored and racked and filtered in these and bottled for sale. It produces 117 cases of wine. I have learned to clean them easily and stack them by hand. I could not have survived without them. 
I don't like to ferment in them because the ferment can get too hot and uncontrollable. I have been upgrading to stainless and jacketed tanks also 1000 liters as my budget can afford it.


----------

